# Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer - 1x



## batzecke (16 Okt. 2010)

1000x563 Pixel​


----------



## Rumpelmucke (16 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Also wenn das die Brustwarze wäre, dann sollte die Gute dringend mal nen Arzt aufsuchen oder sich beim Hersteller beschweren... Ist ja total falsch angebracht!


----------



## batzecke (16 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Typische Radkappen für Frauen ihrer ethnischen Herkunft. Was soll das sonst sein?


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Das ist ein Schatten


----------



## xBERIALx (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

das ist einfach nur das kleid

habt ihr schonmal ihre nippel gesehen?
die hat ziemlich keleine
und auch nicht so krüpplich angewachsene xDD


----------



## lukithw (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Schatten..


----------



## berki (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

EIN SUPER SUPER HEISSER EINBLICK BEI NAZAN!!!!!!
EIN GANZ GROSSES FÜR DAS CAP!!!!!!
berki


----------



## krawutz (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Wer halt Brustwarzen sehen will, der sieht sie überall. Wenn's denn hilft ...


----------



## Stefan102 (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Ob Brustwarze oder nicht (wobei ich das wirklich eher für nen Schatten, nen BH oder diese Klebestripes halt), Nazan ist immer ein schöner Anblick


----------



## jean58 (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*



Stefan102 schrieb:


> Ob Brustwarze oder nicht (wobei ich das wirklich eher für nen Schatten, nen BH oder diese Klebestripes halt), Nazan ist immer ein schöner Anblick



ganz meine meinung


----------



## Fass (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

tolle ausblicke


----------



## Bapho (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Danke schön!


----------



## Berto (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Klasse! vielen Dank


----------



## RustyBD93 (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Hmmm, danke!


----------



## Weltenbummler (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Sehr schöne Einsichten bei Frau Eckes.


----------



## Bombastic66 (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

vielen Dank:thumbup:

:thumbup:


----------



## hagen69 (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*


Da freut sich ein OTTO aber
:WOW:


----------



## airman (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

:thumbup:


----------



## hashman1984 (18 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

danek für nazan


----------



## DonEnrico (18 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Danke, würde ich gerne noch mehr sehen!:thumbup:


----------



## atumblaze (18 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Da war der Vater wunsch des Gedanken...
Thx!!!


----------



## jogger (18 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

:thumbupanke für das Bild


----------



## jayjay12 (18 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

die alte ist der hammer


----------



## irt453 (18 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Danke echt super!


----------



## joko15 (18 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

oh yeah


----------



## begoodtonite (19 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

das ist niemals die brustwarze, als ob alle türkinnen riesen-dunkle brustwarzen hätten...totaler schwachsinn...


----------



## [email protected] (19 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

super


----------



## arabella1960 (19 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

super Schnappschuss , vielen Dank


----------



## leech47 (19 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Sie gefällt in jedem Fall.


----------



## namor66 (20 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

schatten, keine brustwarze


----------



## andizzlethom (20 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*



berki schrieb:


> EIN SUPER SUPER HEISSER EINBLICK BEI NAZAN!!!!!!
> EIN GANZ GROSSES FÜR DAS CAP!!!!!!
> berki



bist du dumm oder tust du so opfer!


----------



## froggy7 (20 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

da könnte ruhig mehr kommen , danke


----------



## schnurri8 (20 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

echt lecker mädsche...


----------



## big-m (20 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Ob das wirklich eine ist? Irgendwie nicht.


----------



## carvo (20 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Das ist ein supertoller Einblick


----------



## maggi56 (20 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

thx


----------



## Dealer (20 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

natürlich ist das nicht ihr nippel 
hier mal zum vergleich


----------



## aloistsche (20 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

toll


----------



## nightmarecinema (21 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Otto?...........find ich gut!


----------



## begoodtonite (21 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*



Dealer schrieb:


> natürlich ist das nicht ihr nippel
> hier mal zum vergleich



eben. das sagt doch alles.


----------



## nrj (21 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Vielen dank und gerne mehr von narzan


----------



## pepsi85 (21 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

kein nippel
aber geile Einsichten


----------



## nettmark (21 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

............. 1000 Dank ..................


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## hui buh (21 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

toll prima erstklassig
:thumbup:


----------



## nettmark (21 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

................. danke für Nazan ........


----------



## karlchen02 (21 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

was soll es denn sonst sein, wenn nicht die BW?


----------



## mbb.de (21 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

mehr von ihr!


----------



## flr21 (22 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

wunderschön . Dankeschön


----------



## Musik164 (22 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Sehr nett,
ich meine es ist das Kleid.


----------



## CmdData (22 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

komische Brustwarze, die da blitzen soll.


----------



## shingen (22 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

Schöner Zahn die Nazan-Danke.


----------



## nedel (23 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

trotzdem ne schöne frau


----------



## lordimpmon (23 Okt. 2010)

vielen dank


----------



## bobbyloco (23 Okt. 2010)

nippel alarm !!


----------



## rast (23 Okt. 2010)

Danke ... lecker anzusehen


----------



## ho74 (24 Okt. 2010)

das sit ja....oh mann ist das geil


----------



## jack25 (25 Okt. 2010)

Wie sagte Hape immer - "Da ist ja mein Nazan-Hase" 
:thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (26 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*



hagen69 schrieb:


> Da freut sich ein OTTO aber
> :WOW:




dazu müsste er aber auf der anderen Seite sitzen:WOW:


----------



## nuroone (26 Okt. 2010)

Wäre wirklich super, wenn der Playboy sie mal überzeugen könnte!!


----------



## G3GTSp (27 Okt. 2010)

schöner Einblick bei sexy Nazan,danke


----------



## der lude (28 Okt. 2010)

Zwar nen nettes Bild, aber nen Nippel sehe ich da nicht! 

THX a LOT!


----------



## Sackbatscher (28 Okt. 2010)

Never ever!!! Das ist 100 pro ein Schatten vom Kleid etc...........


----------



## scrabby (29 Okt. 2010)

ich glaub, die hat kei nippel o0


----------



## frank.seavers (30 Okt. 2010)

tolles bid, danke


----------



## daimlerfahrer (30 Okt. 2010)

Ich find es gut


----------



## Megaboy333 (30 Okt. 2010)

thx


----------



## merlin-74 (30 Okt. 2010)

Thanks very much,for this picture....


----------



## Rakime (31 Okt. 2010)

Kann mir auch nich vorstellen das das ihr Nippel is. Hoffe ich jedenfalls für sie. ^^

Danke für Nazan!!


----------



## rodrigo68 (31 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*

iss auch ne ganz süsse


----------



## Red-Palooza (3 Nov. 2010)

Schöne Frau, ein Nipslip wäre wirkloich toll, aber ich glaube das ist nur ein Schatten


----------



## gschai (3 Nov. 2010)

super


----------



## waffeleisen7 (3 Nov. 2010)

danke


----------



## [email protected] (4 Nov. 2010)

super


----------



## Thielchen (4 Nov. 2010)

nuroone schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich super, wenn der Playboy sie mal überzeugen könnte!!



das hat sie nicht nötig
und wer meint das ist ein nippel, sollte hier reinschauen
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-stars-paparazzi-oops/51564-nazan-eckes-ziemlich-nippelig-x2-update.html


----------



## little_people (5 Nov. 2010)

ein rundum schöner anblick


----------



## Knobi1062 (4 Juni 2011)

Wenn das ihre Brustwarze ist, möchte ich sie nie oben ohne sehen.  Ist ja schrecklich.  
Danke fürs Bild


----------



## guzzi97 (4 Juni 2011)

mmmh, sehr legger


----------



## martini99 (5 Juni 2011)

Ich mag diese Frau


----------



## atze49 (6 Juni 2011)

schade trotzdem netter anblick


----------



## lupolupolupo (7 Juni 2011)

Nett ...


----------



## wolf1958 (8 Juni 2011)

mit Fantasie ist es ihr Warzenhof


----------



## fsk1899 (11 Juni 2011)

von ihr würd ich auch gerne mehr sehen


----------



## NaughtyWolf (8 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*



Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Also wenn das die Brustwarze wäre, dann sollte die Gute dringend mal nen Arzt aufsuchen oder sich beim Hersteller beschweren... Ist ja total falsch angebracht!


Da bin ich deiner Meinung, da ist ja nix zu sehen.


----------



## Ch_SAs (9 Jan. 2012)

:thx: für Nazan.


----------



## moonshine (9 Jan. 2012)

danke für das Pic .... aber von Brustwarzenblitzer kann ja wirklich nicht die rede sein


----------



## Overflow (9 Jan. 2012)

danke!


----------



## Living (10 Jan. 2012)

ich weiß warum Otto so grinst....


----------



## budspacer (10 Jan. 2012)

Dankeschön... nett


----------



## Urmel001 (10 Jan. 2012)

Das ist ja überhaupt nicht Nazan Eckes, das ist OTTO !


----------



## pcjens (10 Jan. 2012)

Also ehrlich, wenn das Nippel sein sollen... Sieht man doch das das ein Schatten ist !!!!


----------



## Screammy (12 Jan. 2012)

ich seh leider nix :-(


----------



## achim0081500 (16 Juli 2012)

das passiert ihr viel zu selten


----------



## snoopa (20 Juli 2012)

sauber!!!!


----------



## Jone (20 Juli 2012)

egal wie es ist. Nazan ist immer eine Augenweide. Danke für das Bild


----------



## hubu (20 Juli 2012)

danke


----------



## wastel (18 Aug. 2012)

sorry, soviel Fantasie hab ich nicht


----------



## Sarafin (18 Aug. 2012)

Schatten vom Kleid,leider.


----------



## kdf (19 Aug. 2012)

tolle Frau,Danke


----------



## knoggo (26 Sep. 2012)

da lachte der otto, muss wohl auch auf der anderen seite was zu sehen zu geben


----------



## King8 (26 Sep. 2012)

Super!!!!!


----------



## Fischi2011 (26 Sep. 2012)

klasse bilder


----------



## Patty95 (26 Sep. 2012)

Super danke


----------



## jack2008 (26 Sep. 2012)

:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## zone2 (26 Sep. 2012)

danke für das Bild


----------



## Stylo81 (26 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Frau


----------



## mullen86 (26 Sep. 2012)

sehr.. schön...


----------



## miercoles (27 Sep. 2012)

hhaha wie de Otto lacht ! sehr sehenswert ;-)


----------



## commander8640 (27 Sep. 2012)

Schöne Sache. Danke


----------



## schuschifcb (29 Sep. 2012)

Der Otto lacht


----------



## terkel13 (1 Okt. 2012)

Mehr von solchen Bildern


----------



## asbach78 (1 Okt. 2012)

THX for Nazan


----------



## DieterMüller1950 (1 Okt. 2012)

Immer wieder gut


----------



## mikael (1 Okt. 2012)

Danke schön!


----------



## lukkitz (2 Okt. 2012)

ooooops=), die ist auch heiß!


----------



## medion_joplin (5 Okt. 2012)

lecker lecker lecker...


----------



## pet100 (5 Okt. 2012)

nice nice nice :thx:


----------



## KölscheJung1990 (5 Okt. 2012)

Sie ist einfach wunderschön


----------



## marymary (6 Okt. 2012)

die frau is purer sex


----------



## jeypi (20 Jan. 2013)

Also mir gefällt´s. Danke!


----------



## Guender (6 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Nazan Eckes - Deutscher Comedypreis 2010 - Brustwarzenblitzer*



xBERIALx schrieb:


> das ist einfach nur das kleid
> 
> habt ihr schonmal ihre nippel gesehen?
> die hat ziemlich keleine
> und auch nicht so krüpplich angewachsene xDD



Woher willst Du das wissen ?
Waren doch noch nie zu sehen ?
Oder hast Du Beweise ? 

Gruß,
Güny


----------



## toro99 (6 Feb. 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sabbeltasche17 (18 Feb. 2013)

ist da wirklich was??? hmm


----------



## sünder (9 März 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sie solche Tellerminen hat.


----------



## sga5 (9 März 2013)

Grossen Dank dem Spender!


----------



## schütze1 (9 März 2013)

das hat den otto bestimmt gefahlen.


----------



## petef (4 Aug. 2013)

Danke für Nazan


----------



## jeepers (16 Aug. 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sunnnydream (7 Okt. 2013)

ich liebe diese Frau!Danke


----------



## MCarter (20 Okt. 2014)

Hot, Sexy, Traumfrau


----------



## hhhhhhhhhhhh (23 Okt. 2014)

Otto ist happy, das ist das wichtigste xD


----------



## olaf1010 (23 Okt. 2014)

colles bild


----------



## siebend (23 Okt. 2014)

Hammer Braut! Danke!


----------



## michelle99 (14 Dez. 2014)

Nazan ist ein toller Käfer


----------



## aaaa (17 Jan. 2015)

Die ist so heiß!


----------



## klabuster (17 Jan. 2015)

wohl eher abgeklebt aber super


----------



## Röseberg (17 Okt. 2015)

na der Otto freut sich


----------



## realstarfish (18 Okt. 2015)

vielen Dank


----------



## Sanstarr27 (19 Okt. 2015)

eine unfassbar schöne frau


----------

